# Lost Pigeon in Tucson/Marana AZ



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

My daughter's pigeon, Miata flew off yesterday shortly before dusk. She/He is a pale grey Pica (Spanish Sporting Pouter) with a dark grey neck, tail and wing tips. She has a green band on her right leg from Circus Lofts. Her year is 2007 and her number is 132.

Since Miata is just reaching sexual maturity I'm wondering if she decided to search for a mate? We went down to the I-10 underpass because that's where the closest pigeons are (about 2 miles away) and didn't see her. We also listed her on the 911 Pigeon site. (Thanks, Terry!)

I haven't seen any hawks around for some time and didn't see any feathers anywhere so my only guess is she just flew off. I'm not sure what else to do other than wait and hope someone finds her. She's never lived outside so I'm worried about how well she'll cope on her own.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's so sad. You must be worried sick. Fingers crossed and prayers she is found safe and sound.
Try putting a lost ad in your local newspaper too. Also alert pet shops and veterinary clinics in your area with a flyer and picture if possible. The sooner the better.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sure hope Miata is found, Tipper!! We can certainly appreciate and relate to your concerns!

I doubt she would fly up to our area...but we'll watch for "findings!"

Please keep us updated and I agree with what Charis has posted...

Sending WARM RETURN THOUGHTS!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope she is found quickly or comes home quickly in safe and sound condition. Do you have any Spanish Thief fanciers there in Tucson that might offer some advice or perhaps bring one of their cock birds to the area to see if Miata is interested?

Terry


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for all your kind words and suggestions. I'll start putting them into effect tomorrow.

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear about your daughters bird, Tipper.  

I live in Mesa, & on occasion we do have some _travelers_ join our backyard flock for a bite to eat. I know the chances of your bird finding it's way up here are slim, but I will keep an extra eye out for any newcomers. 

Thinking positive thoughts that Miata finds her way back home safe & sound.  

Cindy


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Miata has been sighted flying over I-10 (near Thornydale) in the company of a feral. My daughter saw her yesterday late morning but unfortunately was driving on I-10 and couldn't do anything about it. Since her markings are quite distinctive I believe it was a true sighting. My guess is they go down to the Santa Cruz for water so I suggested when my daughter has a free morning she park in the area at the same hour and see if she shows up again. 

Even if Miata doesn't want to come home it's nice to know she's alive.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I guess she found a mate At least she is alive and well. Maybe she will come home with her new friend.

Reti


----------



## tipper (Feb 4, 2005)

Reti said:


> I guess she found a mate At least she is alive and well. Maybe she will come home with her new friend.
> 
> Reti


That's what I'm hoping. Perhaps if my daughter can communicate with her it will remind her that there's a cushier life available and she can bring him along with her.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

My Andrew had dissapeared for three months. I had given up all hope that he was still alive and then one day he came back with his mate, and they came to stay. I guess some pijies do eventually realize that home is the best place to be. So, tell your daughter to be patient, probably she is excited still by her new found freedom and enjoys it. When she will start to get cold and hungry she'll find her way back home, hopefully.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so happy she's alive.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sorry Miata flew away, I had this happen with one of my pigeons the day before yesterday, and then last night he was back suddenly. Hopefully Miata will come back with her mate. We have a member whose pigeon was gone for at least eight months, and then returned with a mate one day. I really hope you find her; the worry over it is fresh in my mind so I know exactly how you feel.


----------

